# works for two female voices



## HMS (Oct 4, 2010)

Last Easter two female singers and I (piano) performed Pergolesi's Stabat Mater in a church to raise money for the victims of the earthquake in Haiti, here in our small village in France. We would like to repeat the experience with a different work, of similar duration and intensity, this coming Easter. Does any one have an idea what we might do? We could put together a programme of various things, but would ideally like to find something which was conceived as a single work. We would be very grateful for any suggestions. Obviously the piano part is likely to be a transcription.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you looking for only sacred pieces? (Just to clarify)


----------



## HMS (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, ideally, for this concert, as it is on Good Friday, and in a church. But we would also welcome recommendations for non sacred works,


----------



## Redheaded Soprano (Oct 15, 2010)

*Laudamus Te*, from Vivaldi GLORIA might be appropriate, although not very long and not a somber piece, but joyful.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

They are non-sacred, but some of Handel's cantatas, the so-called Arcadian or Italian Duets, are for two female voices. For instance, one of the arias is what he later transformed into "For unto us a child is born" from The Messiah. I don't think the style would be "unfitting" in church, but some of it might be a little more operatic than your usual church music.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

If you want to go for the populist option, Andrew Lloyd Webber's Pie Jesu from his Requiem will please the masses.


----------

